
New Models for Utility Tokens - kylesamani
https://multicoin.capital/2018/02/13/new-models-utility-tokens/
======
johnrobertreed
This essay focuses on valuation models for three types of cryptoassets: stores
of value, security tokens, and utility tokens. For stores of value it argues
for the equation of exchange, and for the other two it introduces new models
to back into present and future valuations. This is essential reading for
token holders and project creators. There's also a healthy conversation on
twitter here:
[https://twitter.com/KyleSamani/status/963433389075369984](https://twitter.com/KyleSamani/status/963433389075369984)

